# Anyone remember this email?



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

*RIDESHARE INSURANCE UPDATE*
Hi

Uber is committed to connecting riders and drivers to one of the safest rides on the road. We have always carried protection that exceeds rideshare, limo and taxi standards while rideshare drivers are on Uber trips. We're excited to announce a few updates to provide you with more peace of mind and improve your claims experience (in the unfortunate event of an accident). The policy updates for all ridesharing drivers in Oklahoma include:


Coverage while on an Uber trip is now expressly primary - *Updated*
Claims process is streamlined - *Updated*
Coverages and limits remain the same

*HOW HAS THE COVERAGE BEEN UPDATED?*


From the moment you accept a trip to its conclusion, the coverage provided to rideshare partners is primary to your personal auto policy. (However it will not take precedence over any commercial auto insurance you may have for the vehicle).
If you have comprehensive and collision coverage for your vehicle on your personal auto policy, you are covered for comprehensive and collision by simply providing evidence that this coverage was in place at the time of the accident. Our insurer will no longer require you to make a claim on your personal auto insurance in order to get this coverage. This helps you get back on the road faster. 

*DO I STILL NEED TO CARRY MY OWN PERSONAL INSURANCE?*


Yes. Valid personal auto insurance is required by state law to be on the road and we require it too. 
If you want coverage for damage to your vehicle, consider purchasing collision and comprehensive coverage to protect you in the event of an incident; our contingent coverage only applies if you have purchased this on your personal policy. 
If there's an incident that your personal insurance refuses to cover while you are not on a trip, our contingent coverage for when you are logged on and available in the Uber Driver App will provide drivers with liability protection for bodily injury up to $50,000/individual/accident with a total of $100,000/accident and liability protection for property damage up to $25,000.

*WHAT DO I DO IF I AM IN AN ACCIDENT?*


As soon as it is safe to do so, contact your local Uber office. 
Complete the incident report form that we provide.
You will be provided with a claim number and an adjuster will contact you on behalf of our insurer to resolve the claim.
If an accident occurs while on a trip, we will not require you to contact your personal auto insurer to make a claim. However we recommend that you still report the accident if your personal insurer requires that. 

*REMIND ME, WHAT COVERAGES ARE AVAILABLE WHILE ON A TRIP? *


$1MM of third party liability insurance covering property damage and bodily injury to others
$1MM of uninsured / underinsured motorist bodily injury coverage
$50,000 of contingent comprehensive and collision with a $1,000 deductible for damage to your vehicle (you must carry collision insurance on your personal auto policy to get this coverage)
Pennsylvania Required First Party Medical Benefits and First Party Wage Loss Benefits

*HAVE MORE QUESTIONS?*

Read our blog post that describes each piece of our coverage in more detail or feel free to reach out to us directly via email.

Uber on,
Uber Oklahoma Team

Uber Technologies, Inc. · 1455 Market Street, 4th Floor, San Francisco, CA 94103

Unsubscribe


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Never saw anything like it.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Its from July of last year.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Nope, just searched my email, not a thing about insurance and I've been driving since 10/2013


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Found something interesting from an actual agent earlier, as well. Ill see if I can find it and post. The original post here is lengthy, but the summary at the bottom is interesting.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Found it..

http://www.eciagency.com/m/blog/uber-insurance-flops-getting-fixed.aspx


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Found it..
> 
> http://www.eciagency.com/m/blog/uber-insurance-flops-getting-fixed.aspx


That was an interesting read and supports something I read here today that ûber doesn't cover the driver or repair their car, the JR policy only covers the other party to the accident. Forget what thread it was.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Now I can't find it. A member posted his email conversation with an Über rep about the big insurance question. The guy basically told him you're on your own.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Beur said:


> That was an interesting read and supports something I read here today that ûber doesn't cover the driver or repair their car, the JR policy only covers the other party to the accident. Forget what thread it was.


And the email Uber sent said you're vehicle is covered up to $25k minus deductible unless a commercial policy was available. Would be great to have a policy that is not commercial, but would have your back and go to battle with uber. Uber should pay, after all.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

It's going to wind up an insurance battle in the courts.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I gotta be honest...
I'm a little disappointed in the major insurance carriers for not adapting faster. I get it...they don't have alot of data yet. But if they worked together or Uber worked out some deal with several small carriers to spearhead this whole thing, life would be much better.

Not much different than our Congress, if you ask me. I will never understand greed. Business is business...but how much does anyone really need???


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I gotta be honest...
> I'm a little disappointed in the major insurance carriers for not adapting faster. I get it...they don't have alot of data yet. But if they worked together or Uber worked out some deal with several small carriers to spearhead this whole thing, life would be much better.
> 
> Not much different than our Congress, if you ask me. I will never understand greed. Business is business...but how much does anyone really need???


I just had this conversation (in my head), with a pax today. He's some muckity muck rich dude, as he was babbling I was rolling my eyes behind the foster grants. Downsized from the million square foot house, gave up he Luxury hybrid for a Prius, sold the home on the islands, yadda yadda yadda. I couldn't get him his destination fast enough. At the end of the $16 fare he chucked 5 $100 bills in my passenger seat and walked off.

I sat stunned for about 5 minutes before finally driving off. I'm thinking he just had some life scare or something


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Good for you. I bet he thinks that $500 changed your life and he will probably tell his "friends" about his charity moment.

I have no problems with wealth and financial security...we all want that. But the "one percent"-type...I don't get. I do not envy them, at all. I actually pity them. Hoarding "things" that are worthless in true value


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> Good for you. I bet he thinks that $500 changed your life and he will probably tell his "friends" about his charity moment.
> 
> I have no problems with wealth and financial security...we all want that. But the "one percent"-type...I don't get. I do not envy them, at all. I actually pity them. Hoarding "things" that are worthless in true value


Well he bought dinner for our local fire house tonight. They were dining at the best pizza joint in the neighborhood so I sprung for their dinner $120. Figured I received a random act of kindness so I'd pass it on, you know karma and all that. For me the best part is I ordered to go, when the owner came over to carry my pizza out (I'm working a broken ankle), I asked her to ring up the firemen so I could pay before I left. I walked out and all they know is someone paid for their dinner.

I do the random act of kindness at least once a month.

As for financial security I'm all for it, but how much does one really need?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

That's how you do it!!

While contributing to an office lottery pool, my former boss once asked me if I would still come to work if I won the lottery. I said "yes...I'd be here. I'll just be really hard to manage"!...lol

I would do alot of good for others. Casandria comes to mind.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I don't drive for the money, I drive to get out of the house and to take a break from my regular job. All the extra goes toward the car 1 Fri covers the payment, the other three Friday's a month go toward the principle. I used to only drive Friday night and Sunday brunch, now I find myself turning the app on all day for the extra cash and to get a break from work.

Last week M-F & Sun brunch I did 29.9 hours according to Über, but realistically I probably worked/drove 7-10 hours and made over $300. $200 of that came from 4 hours Friday night. I'm lucky that I'm in a tourist/convention/wedding town. Monday airport drop off day, 1 regular pax on Wed, Fri is tourist/wedding party night and Sunday brunch. We have a good base rate of $2.50 $0.20/$1.75 minute/mile and the minimum fare is $6 which I rarely see. Regular rides are in the $11-$16 range. Airport runs depending in the route are $25-$37, my route is $25, the pax/uber route is $37.

I don't know that I'd be driving if I lived in LA/OC or the IE.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I would LOVE to win the lottery and not to have 15 cars I never driver, either. So much could be done for so many! Make those 1%ers think about what they're doing with their money.


----------

